# 24h Finale Ligure - Anmeldungen offen!



## extreme-tom (11. Januar 2008)

Moin, 

seit letzter Woche kann man sich für das genialste 24h Rennen überhaupt anmelden, unter:

http://24h.next.sm/de/iscrizioni.php

2008 wird es besonders lustig, das rennmotto lautet "intergalaktische meisterschaften". schaut euch das bild von den veranstaltern auf deren startseite an. zum todlachen 

Ich werde als Einzelfahrer an den Start gehen. 

Zum race (war schon 2 mal da!):

-> fairer preis: 79 euro für einzelfahrer
-> 90% singletrail, phantastische technische abschnitte, die geilste strecke, die ich je gesehen habe!
-> 1/3 der strecke mit meeresblick
-> > 1500 verrückte starter, darunter gut 1/3 nicht-italiener
-> ein zeltdorf mitten im wald, geile atmosphäre!
-> finale ist ein badeort an der ligurischen küste, zwischen savona und genua. für uns deutsche ist sogar badewetter  
-> das rennen liegt am pflingstwochende, der montag ist ein  feiertag.....man bekommt also sogar grünes licht von der freundin....indem man sie (samt bikini) einfach mitnimmt ;o)
-> schlechtes wetter??? WTF is schlechtes wetter? ;-)


Wichtig:

-> medical certificate nötig (ist bei allen radrennen in italien so). einfach vom haus- oder sportarzt ausstellen lassen.


Falls ihr fragen habt -> PM. Kann fliessend italienisch (erasmus hinter mir....) und helfe gern.


happy trails!

tom


----------



## sipemue (11. Januar 2008)

Werde auch zum 3. mal als Solo am start sein  
Ebenfalls werden noch einige Freunde mitkommen und solo oder im Team starten.

Ich kann das Rennen aber überhaupt nicht empfehlen ... sonst wird es später noch zu einer rein dt. Veranstaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (12. Januar 2008)

sipemue schrieb:


> Ich kann das Rennen aber überhaupt nicht empfehlen ... sonst wird es später noch zu einer rein dt. Veranstaltung



kann mich nur anschließen ... fahrt da lieber nicht mit...ich empfehle kellerwald oder kirchzarten marathon,da kann man auch schön zu viert nebeneinanderfahren ...   

joe


----------



## Hugo (12. Januar 2008)

seh ich ganz genauso...
fürchterliche veranstaltung 

@tom
bist du dieses jahr wieder unten? wenn ja, bring ma bissi zeit mit weil während des rennens werden wir uns nich oft sehn...fahr nonstop 

@sipemue
muss die geldwäsche noch vorbereiten


----------



## joern-mtb-24 (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo an alle Teilnehmer am 24h-Rennen in Finale,  (besonders an die Einzelfahrer!!  )

Hat jemand von euch schon eine Anmeldebestätigung o.ä. erhalten?

Ich habe bereits am 4.Januar überwiesen, auf der Seite ändert sich mein Status allerdings nicht. Bisherig gemeldete kann man auch noch nicht sehen. Oder über-seh ich was??

Grüße,
Jörn


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. Januar 2010)

joern-mtb-24 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Teilnehmer am 24h-Rennen in Finale,  (besonders an die Einzelfahrer!!  )
> 
> Hat jemand von euch schon eine Anmeldebestätigung o.ä. erhalten?
> 
> ...



keine Bange,das wird schon...das sind Italiener...erst mal einen Cappuccino und dann piano piano... rechtzeitig 5 Minuten vor dem Start funktioniert dann doch alles...(meist wird der Start halt kurzerhand noch mal ne Stunde verschoben...)

joe
ps...es gibt da noch einen aktuelleren thread wo wir alle schon am diskutieren sind...


----------

